# New Jersey Detective Shot to Death



## kwflatbed

Courtesy of WABC-TV

Detective Kieran Shield

*Courtesy of WABC-TV*

*Orange, N.J. (Aug. 8)--* An Orange police detective was fatally shot as he tried to arrest a man suspected of firing shots on a residential block of the Essex County community. 
This story took plenty of turns this morning. Eyewitness News' Kemberly Richardson reported that just before 7:30 this morning she heard cops heard cops yell "we got the guy, we got guy." She and the Eyewitness News crew took off running on foot to a parking lot where there were more than a dozen officers. 
Kemberly Richardson reports that she saw a guy with a tank top in the back of a cop car as it took off. She says she asked the officer "is that the suspect, does that have to do with the case?" She says the officer looked at her and said, "maybe". 
Eyewitness News has learned 32-year-old Detective Kieran Shields, a five-year veteran of the Orange force and a married father of three, was pronounced dead at University Hospital in Newark shortly before midnight, about 30 minutes after the shooting on Taylor Street. 
At 10:30 this morning there is scheduled press conference at the Orange police department. 
Earlier, Orange's acting police director, Aric Webster, said officers had surrounded a Taylor Street home for eight hours, where the shooting suspect was believed to have barricaded himself. Just before 6:30 a.m. officers told Eyewitness News that the suspect is not inside of the house and are on a manhunt for the suspect. 
Dozens of officers from Orange and surrounding communities descended on the scene, searching backyards in the immediate area. A State Police helicopter hovered overhead. 
The death, the second line-of-duty killing of an Orange officer in seven years and the third time an officer had been shot in that time frame, hit the department hard. "He was a great asset to this city, a great member of this department, and he paid the ultimate sacrifice for the safety of the citizens of this town," Webster said. "This is a tragedy that in this line of work we know is a possibility and we pray never occurs." 
Webster said much about the shooting remained under investigation early this morning. The police director could not immediately say how many times Shields was shot, whether the detective had fired his own weapon or whether Shields was on the street or in the Taylor Street home when he was hit. 
He said Shields was in the area already before the incident and heard gunshots, quickly responding to them. 
"The detective made an attempt to investigate, and he was in the process of trying to apprehend a subject when he was shot," Webster said. Shields was promoted to the detective bureau on Jan. 1 of last year, the police director said. 
Nearly two years ago, Shields was the officer who found a frightened 5-year-old after the SUV in which she was a passenger was carjacked. The strong-arm incident occurred around 7 a.m. on Dec. 23, 2004, when the girl's mother left her in the back seat as she dropped off a toddler at a baby-sitter's on Park Avenue. 
Police say About two hours after the gray 2001 Toyota RAV4 and child were taken, Shields spotted the vehicle about four blocks away. The SUV had been abandoned, still running, with the child in the back seat in the covered ground-level parking area of Millennium Homes at North Day Street. 
"She was a little shaken, but she (appeared) unharmed," Shields told The Star-Ledger at the time. "She seemed relieved and then started to cry." 
Shields is the first Orange officer killed in the line of duty since the April 8, 1999, killing of Joyce Carnegie, 38, who was shot by a robbery suspect after pulling over his car. Carnegie's killer, Condell Woodson, is serving a life term in prison. 
Eyewitness News is told, two years after Carnegie's murder, two more Orange officers, Detective David Lemongello and Officer Kenneth McGuire, were shot and critically injured by a robbery suspect as they staked out a gas station that had been repeatedly held up. That suspect, Shuntez Everett, was killed in a gunbattle with police. Lemongello and McGuire have since retired from the force. 
Orange Mayor Mims Hackett Jr. last night mourned the death of another officer in his hardscrabble city of 29,000. "These officers work so hard," Hackett said. "They put their lives on the line every day. I tell them, whenever I swear them in as new recruits or when getting a promotion, that I pray for them. And I tell their parents that I pray they return to them safely. "This is really devastating to the community." 
Copyright 2006 WABC-TV. 
_Republished with permission of WABC-TV._


----------



## dave7336

kwflatbed said:


> Courtesy of WABC-TV
> 
> Detective Kieran Shield
> 
> *Courtesy of WABC-TV*
> 
> *Orange, N.J. (Aug. 8)--* An Orange police detective was fatally shot as he tried to arrest a man suspected of firing shots on a residential block of the Essex County community.
> This story took plenty of turns this morning. Eyewitness News' Kemberly Richardson reported that just before 7:30 this morning she heard cops heard cops yell "we got the guy, we got guy." She and the Eyewitness News crew took off running on foot to a parking lot where there were more than a dozen officers.
> Kemberly Richardson reports that she saw a guy with a tank top in the back of a cop car as it took off. She says she asked the officer "is that the suspect, does that have to do with the case?" She says the officer looked at her and said, "maybe".
> Eyewitness News has learned 32-year-old Detective Kieran Shields, a five-year veteran of the Orange force and a married father of three, was pronounced dead at University Hospital in Newark shortly before midnight, about 30 minutes after the shooting on Taylor Street.
> At 10:30 this morning there is scheduled press conference at the Orange police department.
> Earlier, Orange's acting police director, Aric Webster, said officers had surrounded a Taylor Street home for eight hours, where the shooting suspect was believed to have barricaded himself. Just before 6:30 a.m. officers told Eyewitness News that the suspect is not inside of the house and are on a manhunt for the suspect.
> Dozens of officers from Orange and surrounding communities descended on the scene, searching backyards in the immediate area. A State Police helicopter hovered overhead.
> The death, the second line-of-duty killing of an Orange officer in seven years and the third time an officer had been shot in that time frame, hit the department hard. "He was a great asset to this city, a great member of this department, and he paid the ultimate sacrifice for the safety of the citizens of this town," Webster said. "This is a tragedy that in this line of work we know is a possibility and we pray never occurs."
> Webster said much about the shooting remained under investigation early this morning. The police director could not immediately say how many times Shields was shot, whether the detective had fired his own weapon or whether Shields was on the street or in the Taylor Street home when he was hit.
> He said Shields was in the area already before the incident and heard gunshots, quickly responding to them.
> "The detective made an attempt to investigate, and he was in the process of trying to apprehend a subject when he was shot," Webster said. Shields was promoted to the detective bureau on Jan. 1 of last year, the police director said.
> Nearly two years ago, Shields was the officer who found a frightened 5-year-old after the SUV in which she was a passenger was carjacked. The strong-arm incident occurred around 7 a.m. on Dec. 23, 2004, when the girl's mother left her in the back seat as she dropped off a toddler at a baby-sitter's on Park Avenue.
> Police say About two hours after the gray 2001 Toyota RAV4 and child were taken, Shields spotted the vehicle about four blocks away. The SUV had been abandoned, still running, with the child in the back seat in the covered ground-level parking area of Millennium Homes at North Day Street.
> "She was a little shaken, but she (appeared) unharmed," Shields told The Star-Ledger at the time. "She seemed relieved and then started to cry."
> Shields is the first Orange officer killed in the line of duty since the April 8, 1999, killing of Joyce Carnegie, 38, who was shot by a robbery suspect after pulling over his car. Carnegie's killer, Condell Woodson, is serving a life term in prison.
> Eyewitness News is told, two years after Carnegie's murder, two more Orange officers, Detective David Lemongello and Officer Kenneth McGuire, were shot and critically injured by a robbery suspect as they staked out a gas station that had been repeatedly held up. That suspect, Shuntez Everett, was killed in a gunbattle with police. Lemongello and McGuire have since retired from the force.
> Orange Mayor Mims Hackett Jr. last night mourned the death of another officer in his hardscrabble city of 29,000. "These officers work so hard," Hackett said. "They put their lives on the line every day. I tell them, whenever I swear them in as new recruits or when getting a promotion, that I pray for them. And I tell their parents that I pray they return to them safely. "This is really devastating to the community."
> Copyright 2006 WABC-TV.
> _Republished with permission of WABC-TV._


God Bless the officer and his family


----------



## kwflatbed

Raynard Brown, 19, is being sought in the shotgun slaying on Monday of Orange, N.J., officer Kieran T. Shields, 32, said Paul Loriquet, a spokesman for the Essex County prosecutor's office. View Officer Kieran T. Shields' Officer Down page (AP Photo/Essex County Prosecutor's Office)


*N.J. police continue manhunt after officer is shot to death*
The Associated Press
*ORANGE*, N.J.- Authorities on Tuesday were searching for a gunman who killed a 32-year-old police officer as he tried to arrest a suspect

Detective Kiera T. Shields was investigating reports of gunfire and was killed at about 11:30 p.m. Monday, said Paul Loriquet, a spokesman for the Essex County prosecutor's office. Officers later entered a house that they had surrounded and found the suspect was not there. It was not clear whether the gunman was ever in the home, Loriquet said. 
"We do have promising leads," Loriquet said. 
Shields was pronounced dead shortly before midnight Monday at University Hospital in Newark. 
The fallen detective was a five-year veteran of the Orange force and a married father of three. He was promoted to detective on Jan. 1, 2005, according to acting Orange police director Aric Webster. 
Shields distinguished himself in December 2004 when he found a 5-year-old girl who had been left in an SUV during a carjacking. 
"She was a little shaken, but she (appeared) unharmed," Shields told The Star-Ledger at the time. "She seemed relieved and then started to cry." 
Shields was the first Orange officer killed in the line of duty since 1999. 
"He was a great asset to this city, a great member of this department, and he paid the ultimate sacrifice for the safety of the citizens of this town," Webster said. 
Orange Mayor Mims Hackett Jr. described Shields' death as "devastating to the community."








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed

*







*

*Raynard Brown, center, who was arrested for the shooting death of Orange Detective Kieran T. Shields, is escorted from the Essex County Courthouse by sheriff's officers in Newark, N.J., Wednesday.*

*(AP Photo/Mike Derer)*


*Police capture suspect in killing of N.J. officer*

The Associated Press
Authorities have captured a 19-year-old gang member accused in the shotgun slaying of an Orange city police officer.

Paul Loriquet, a spokesman for the Essex County prosecutor's office, said police arrested the suspect shortly after 12:30 p.m. today. No officers were injured while making the arrest, Loriquet said.
Detective Kieran T. Shields, 32, was killed at about 11:30 p.m. yesterday by at least one shotgun blast, said Loriquet.
"The perpetrator was on a porch and shot down on the officer, wounding him on the collarbone-neck area,'' Loriquet said.
He did not have details of the arrest.
Accused is Raynard Brown, a 5-foot-7, 150-pound man who has a cross tattooed on his left cheekbone, Loriquet said. He said Brown is associated with the Bloods street gang.
Shields, who was in plain clothes, was responding to reports of gunfire when he was shot, Loriquet said. His partner was still in their car.
Shields was pronounced dead shortly before midnight yesterday at University Hospital in Newark.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed

*N.J. detective shot to death*

*Officer Down: Kieran Shields* - [Orange, New Jersey]

*








ODMP
Biographical Info*
*Age:* 32
*Additional Info:* Detective Kieran Shields had served with the Orange Police Department for 5 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Shields died from being shot while involved in a foot pursuit of a suspect. *Date of Incident:* August 7, 2006

*N.J. detective shot to death*
The Associated Press
A 32-year-old Orange police officer was shot to death shortly before midnight yesterday, police said.

Authorities continued today searching for the shooter after they entered a house that they had surrounded and found the suspect was not there. It was not clear whether the gunman was ever in the home, said Paul Loriquet, a spokesman for the Essex County Prosecutor's Office.

Detective Kiera T. Shields was investigating reports of gunfire, and was killed around 11:30 p.m. while trying to arrest a suspect, Loriquet said.

Shields was pronounced dead shortly before midnight at University Hospital in Newark.
The detective was a five-year veteran of the Orange force and a married father of three. He was promoted to detective on Jan. 1, 2005, according to acting Orange police director Aric Webster.

Shields distinguished himself in December 2004 when he found a 5-year-old girl who had been left in an SUV during a carjacking.

Shields was the first Orange officer killed in the line of duty since 1999. 
_







Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

